# Sweating



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Is it a turn off if your partner sweats a lot during the act?

I sweat at the drop of a hat and a few minutes in I feel beads of sweat pouring down my face and down my chest which sometimes lands on him if I'm on top lol. Anyone else deal with this?

It can be annoying, constantly stopping for a few seconds to wipe my face or turning my head away so it doesn't land on him. And this is with the fan on


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm just like you I sweat like a pig running a marathon in 100 degree temp.

My wife dosn't seem to bothered by it unless it drops in her eye or something.

to me I would find it kinda of a turn on. nothing like HOT SWEATY SEX.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

SepticChange said:


> Is it a turn off if your partner sweats a lot during the act?


The only person that it really matters to is your spouse.  What's HIS reaction to it?


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

chillymorn said:


> I'm just like you I sweat like a pig running a marathon in 100 degree temp.
> 
> My wife dosn't seem to bothered by it unless it drops in her eye or something.
> 
> to me I would find it kinda of a turn on. nothing like HOT SWEATY SEX.


It would be nice if he sweat with me Haha!


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Enchantment said:


> The only person that it really matters to is your spouse.  What's HIS reaction to it?


At first he was kind of grossed out but obviously not grossed out enough to not come back for more. I was horrified one time because he caught a drop right above his lip. I stopped all "oh my god" and he told me I wasn't finished yet and to keep going LOL so no biggie I suppose. Last night I apologized and he laughed saying it was no big deal.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't sweat at all and neither does my husband. 

Sometimes we get slick but never drip sweat. I wouldn't mind it though.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Lucky. Sweating has got me afraid to go outside in the summertime for long periods of time..


----------



## dearhusband (Aug 22, 2011)

Never bothers me. My wife (the sweaty one ) has mysteriously started making sure anything guaranteed to be sweaty takes place on my side of the bed. I'd trade loving for a big spot of back sweat any day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Women don't sweat, they glisten.


----------



## TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore (Apr 7, 2011)

Ok ……. I will never complain again how easily I sweat. Usually it is because I’m rushing around trying to get ready. Even in the winter I always have a fan pointed in the bathroom while I’m getting ready. Guaranteed I will sweat with any physical outdoor activity. I pretty much wear shorts almost year round.

Any of you recall the fake counseling scene in “How to Lose a Guy in 10 Days” where Kate Hudson pretends she is beginning to perspire? I laughed so hard because I could totally related.

I know how frustrated I get with the sweating thing, so I feel bad for you. It’s irritating to put effort into make-up, hair and nice cothes to start perspiring the moment you walk out the door. I’ve gotten a little sweaty during sex before, but usually no more than my partner. I would probably be embarrassed if I got overly sweaty and my partner did not.

On a slightly different note, I have not had sweat drip on me from my partner before, but he did lose his gum in my hair once. LOL!!! He didn’t know where to spit it out before hand, so he tried to cheek it. Actually he did a good job because even after kissing him, I didn’t know he had gum in his mouth until we found it in my hair. He was looking for it by the pillows and so embarrassed when it wound up being in my hair. It wasn’t a big deal to me though and I laughed about it.


----------



## Cross (Aug 1, 2011)

SepticChange said:


> Is it a turn off if your partner sweats a lot during the act?


No. Quite the opposite. Sweat and noise.. good stuff!


----------



## Roooth (May 13, 2011)

I think it might be offensive if he DIDN'T break a sweat during the act. My lover better PUT OUT! lol :rotf:


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> Women don't sweat, they glisten.


If that's what you call it then I glisten enough to blind someone.


----------



## MissLayla1986 (Aug 27, 2010)

My husband and I both have a tendency to sweat easily and we both love it. One of the reasons why we love having sex right after working out is because of the sweat. Luckily neither of us gets stinky though; that might be a turn-off.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

My stbx used to RAIN sweat on me. Let me tell you what, sweat burns in the eyes!

I never minded it or really protested, but, it is gross. He couldn't really help it I guess, he's a large man ( I mean tall and big build) covered in hair, asthmatic, etc 

but it is certainly preferable to not have rain on my face mid sex.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore said:


> Ok ……. I will never complain again how easily I sweat. Usually it is because I’m rushing around trying to get ready. Even in the winter I always have a fan pointed in the bathroom while I’m getting ready. Guaranteed I will sweat with any physical outdoor activity. I pretty much wear shorts almost year round.
> 
> Any of you recall the fake counseling scene in “How to Lose a Guy in 10 Days” where Kate Hudson pretends she is beginning to perspire? I laughed so hard because I could totally related.
> 
> ...


Sorry to say, I haven't seen that movie. Yeah when we first got together it was very embarrassing but oh well. Now it's just irritating. And me sweating is part of the reason why I don't wear makeup! I end up sweating it off. Funny about the gum though!


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm married to a woman who doesn't seem to glisten/sweat, so even though I'm probably just slightly above normal, I wondered if this would bother her. Turned out that she seemed to like it. 

What she seems to like more is the fact that my temp always runs right at 100 degrees. At night, I go through a period where my body turns into a furnace, likely from a cellular metabolic problem I have. She's like a heat seeking sleeper, and will literally scoot her way underneath me almost every night. She steals my pillow about three times a night, replacing it with one of her cold ones. I don't sweat during the night since I don't sleep under covers, but she will perspire like crazy when she is wedged underneath.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Halien said:


> I'm married to a woman who doesn't seem to glisten/sweat, so even though I'm probably just slightly above normal, I wondered if this would bother her. Turned out that she seemed to like it.
> 
> What she seems to like more is the fact that my temp always runs right at 100 degrees. At night, I go through a period where my body turns into a furnace, likely from a cellular metabolic problem I have. She's like a heat seeking sleeper, and will literally scoot her way underneath me almost every night. She steals my pillow about three times a night, replacing it with one of her cold ones. I don't sweat during the night since I don't sleep under covers, but she will perspire like crazy when she is wedged underneath.


Same here. My husband doesn't sleep under covers because I'm like a furnace. We snuggle in bed but he ends up sweating (but not like I do)


----------



## AbsolutelyFree (Jan 28, 2011)

If the girl I am with gets sweaty? Ah, yes please! I like that a lot.

But I have to say that if I am the one who is sweating, I do feel a bit gross or embarassed.


----------



## 30somethingmale (Aug 25, 2011)

I think a sweaty girl in short soffe shorts, and a sports bra, in running shoes, face red from working out is one of the hottest things ever!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

It can be hot to me as long as it's not drenching


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

_Body Heat_ is the greatest movie ever made in terms of sweaty sex.


----------



## Youknowwho (Sep 1, 2011)

SepticChange said:


> Is it a turn off if your partner sweats a lot during the act?
> 
> I sweat at the drop of a hat and a few minutes in I feel beads of sweat pouring down my face and down my chest which sometimes lands on him if I'm on top lol. Anyone else deal with this?
> 
> It can be annoying, constantly stopping for a few seconds to wipe my face or turning my head away so it doesn't land on him. And this is with the fan on



Wow, I've never heard of a woman having this problem. I have the same problem, even with the fan on and air down to 68 degrees! I sweat at the drop of dime, I think that's faster then at the drop of a hat. Anyway, coming from a stud like myself, I find it sexy if a woman is sweating like I am during sex. I have yet to meet one but I hope I do.


----------



## MissLayla1986 (Aug 27, 2010)

30somethingmale said:


> I think a sweaty girl in short soffe shorts, and a sports bra, in running shoes, face red from working out is one of the hottest things ever!


My husband says the EXACT same thing.


----------



## discouraged1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Would love to have sweaty hot sex...... it never happens though. Wife has too many walls built up to allow that to happen.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Youknowwho said:


> Wow, I've never heard of a woman having this problem. I have the same problem, even with the fan on and air down to 68 degrees! I sweat at the drop of dime, I think that's faster then at the drop of a hat. Anyway, coming from a stud like myself, I find it sexy if a woman is sweating like I am during sex. I have yet to meet one but I hope I do.


I would totally feel better if hubs was the same way! Then we would have extra hot, sweaty sex! If that was the case I wouldn't care at all, I'd embrace all the sweat. But oh well.


----------

